# Big Rock Farm kidding thread 2021



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Our kidding season will start a bit earlier this year. Lucy, our Saanen x Angora cross is due sometime in February. She is bred to a boer, I couldn't find a large dairy buck to breed her to so I decided to use my brother in laws buck this year. I'm very excited to see how much milk she can produce. This picture is from last summer, I will try to get an updated one soon. 
Our nigerian dwarf kids will start arriving at the end of March.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful doe's! Can't wait to see your kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I've been sending in bloodwork for preg test and bio screen a few at a time. 
I got lucy and Alice's (nigerian dwarf) results yesterday. Both are clean, Lucy is confirmed bred but Alice came back open, hopefully we can get her bred. I witnessed them breed while she was in heat. She is a FF and the buck was 8 months old at the time.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I am so frustrated! Alice was flagging her tail like crazy again today. I brought her to the buck and she stood for him. 
I've never had an issue getting a doe to settle... could the buck be too young? He will be a year in March. 
I am going to pull blood on Alice, and a few other does bred to the same buck to see if anyone else is bred. I am really excited for these kids.. hope we get some!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I pulled blood on Alice, Opal and Patty today. They are all FF's. I will send it in tomorrow. 
Alice and Opal are both bred to Java and Alice is bred to Romeo.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Test results are in..

Patty x Romeo - pregnant
Alice x Java - Open
Opal x Java - Open

Super bummed! All of these girls are ffs. I am pulling blood on some senior does bred to Java tomorrow. One of them definitely looks pregnant.. but I won't know for sure until next Friday.
We have a few does here from another farm, one of them we bred to Java.. she also came back into heat 3 weeks later. 

So if it is the young buck's issue.. is there anything that can be done?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Selenium and copper pay a big role in bucks verility. Also lessen the molasses and the alfalfa. Increase the prarie hay/ timothy hay.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We have sweetlix out at all times.
I gave all does and bucks a copper bolus and bo-se shot a few weeks before breeding started. 
They were eating grass hay up until the end of december. They are now on a grass alfalfa mix, mostly grass.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I didn't get around to pulling blood, it has been super cold and windy here.
I am thinking Alice is probably bred now and Opal was covered 2 days ago so fingers crossed she settles. 
Lucy is getting huge! I really wish I had a due date for her. Her due date frame is from now to early March. Her udder is getting bigger by the day. I think she still has a few weeks to go.
Please excuse her messy coat, she has the most interesting hair (angora x Saanen) and everything sticks to it. It's also been between freezing and wet and mucky the past few weeks.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I like Lucys ears. Such a cute face. I really didnt see much of an udder in the picture. She looks like she has a few weeks to go. Shes a cutey!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She wont let me get close to her rear haha! I have to take pictures of that side from far away.
She is making progress. I love her ears. She is a goofy girl.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Feeding this afternoon, looks like her udder made quite a bit of progress today!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww now we can see whats going on in the udder dept. She looks about 1/2 way there..


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’s a cutie! I hope your Other girls took, then I’ll get to stalk your thread longer lol. 
Such a cute little udder...it’s growin


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Exciting times! I bet she is glad for her coat this winter! I wonder what kind of coats the kids will have. And what kind of ears!:goatkiss:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute doe.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

GoofyGoat said:


> She's a cutie! I hope your Other girls took, then I'll get to stalk your thread longer lol.
> Such a cute little udder...it's growin


I hope so! It's just the 2 FFs that are giving me problems. It looks like everyone else is bred so I should have tons of kid pics this spring.



MadHouse said:


> Exciting times! I bet she is glad for her coat this winter! I wonder what kind of coats the kids will have. And what kind of ears!:goatkiss:


In my mind I imagine fuzzy boer goats withy wonky ears lol I can't wait to see them!!!

I do have some babies to keep me busy while I wait...


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Cute puppies!!!! ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww who doesnt love a fuzzy bear puppy! Soooo cute!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cutie pies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She is up and down a lot this evening.
Keeping an eye on her.
View attachment 199093


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Other picture didnt load.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh yes! Head in the corner! That's a sure sign


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are the puppies Pyrenees?

Lucy's kids are bound to be adorable! Half Boer, quarter Sanaan, quarter Angora sounds like a recipe for cute


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Lucy!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Are the puppies Pyrenees?
> 
> Lucy's kids are bound to be adorable! Half Boer, quarter Sanaan, quarter Angora sounds like a recipe for cute


Mom is pyrenees, dad is anatolian x pyrenees and a tiny bit of landseer.

Im so excited to see what this kid(s) will look like.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She is doing some pushing!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

One buck and one doe! I think she is done. Will get pics in the morning.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! I can’t wait to see the little ones!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Way to go Lucy! How exciting....


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The buck has a light brown coloring on half of his face. They are both doing great.

I had to put a collar on her so i could handle her easier. Its all i had, she doesn't wear that all the time lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So sweet! Do be sure the doeling is nursing well enough as she is a bit hunched in this photo but maybe it was just that moment!


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

So adorable!! ❤


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> So sweet! Do be sure the doeling is nursing well enough as she is a bit hunched in this photo but maybe it was just that moment!


Thanks! I'm keeping an eye on her. She is quite a bit smaller than the buckling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They both look so fluffy and adorable! Good.job Lucy!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! So cute and fluffy!:inlove:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The babes got out to meet everyone and stretch their legs today! They are both doing great. I already have a home lined up for them when they are weaned. I'm getting a nubian buck out of the deal!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Love that action shot with the ear flying! So cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora is due this Friday. She definitely has some udder growth, but not much. 
I'm guessing she only has a single.

I have a handful of girls due next weekend, they all look like whales, they are very uncomfortable. I'm guessing a few might have triplets. This is a picture of Daisy, she is due next Friday.









Lucy's twins are doing great! Their buyer named them Tucker and Bella. Tucker wants to be held all the time, and he likes to chew hair!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! I love trading for a new friend! Nice getting a new buck 
What did you paint your tires with? That’s cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

GoofyGoat said:


> Awww! I love trading for a new friend! Nice getting a new buck
> What did you paint your tires with? That's cute!


My daughter painted them with some sort of spray paint. She is 12 and loves everything colorful.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora doesn't show any signs of kidding anytime soon. She has a noticeable amount of udder development, but not as much as the girls that are due next week. 
She doesn't seem as big, and her back end is not puffy at all. It makes me wonder if she is really due this weekend..

In other news, we got a new mini mare! She is a sweetie. My daughter named her Sugar Foot (she is a big Heart Land fan). She is 9 years old.







I've been told she is an excellent mom. 
We plan to breed her to our black mini for a 2022 foal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

It's day 150 for Miss Nora.. 
I think she might be in early labor, she is up and down and pawing. At last check, I could still feel her ligaments but they were barley there. Her udder could fill more also. 
She sure is keeping my guessing this year.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Definitely in labor!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hopefully not much longer now.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nora had 1 buck!
He is super strong. Only took him minutes to stand and search for milk.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Gosh, he is hansom as can be. Congrats on the easy delivery and the newborn.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations to Nora and you! The little guy has a wild beauty to him! 💜 
I’m glad all went well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Look at that adorable...cute face! He looks like a buck..with that look!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, he’s gorgeous congratulations


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I will post more pictures in a bit.
I will need to find a good name for him.
We have a handful of girls due these next few days.. I dont know why i ordered our chicks to arrive in the middle if kidding season?! They should be here Saturday. I will remember not to do that next year haha im going to be soo busy!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Pumpkin had a single doeling exactly on her due date!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sooo cute. Its si nice when they are born on their due date!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! What a beautiful picture! 😊


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks! 

I bumped her after the doeling was born. She had a super squishy belly. I was wondering what was going on when she kept getting down and pushing a bit more. I just knew something was weird. With my help, she was able to pass a hard mass. It is connected to the placental tissue. I am waiting for the placenta to pass completley before i inspect it. I am guessing it is a mummified kid that died very early. 
Ive seen this once before with the dam of this doe (different pregnancy). She had 2 kids and passed a mummy with the placenta.
Could it be in their genes? Or is this a coincidence?
Should i do anything extra for pumpkin?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Pumpkin still has not passed the placenta..
I gave her LOH birth extract yesterday to try and help things move along. Not sure what to do for her right now, Ive never had this problem before. 
Vets are closed until tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is selenium deficient I would give her some BO-Se. I give only 2 cc’s SQ to my mama’s after they kid because they are in a deficient area and it helps them drop it.
I find it is best for my herd to give it after they kid, than 1 month before. 
As that method didn’t work well for me.
I also give 2 gel tabs, snip the tops and squirt it in their mouths.
If the afterbirth is hanging low and dragging, gently tie it in a knot so it is off the ground. But adds a bit of weight to it. You don’t want it too heavy though, do not tear it. 

Having a mummified kidding, watch for infection. 
If she constantly is having mummified kids, she may be getting hit hard in the gut or something is wrong with the fetus. 
Not sure, so many things could be happening.
I am sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> If she is selenium deficient I would give her some BO-Se. I give only 2 cc’s SQ to my mama’s after they kid because they are in a deficient area and it helps them drop it.
> I find it is best for my herd to give it after they kid, than 1 month before.
> As that method didn’t work well for me.
> I also give 2 gel tabs, snip the tops and squirt it in their mouths.
> ...


I did give her Bo-se at 1ml/40lbs 3 weeks ago. 
Would it be ok to give more now?
I can go pick up selenium gel if that would work best.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I have penicillin, what dosage should i use?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I gave her 1/2 cc bo-se, some tums and more EZ birth


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Penicillin is always 1cc per 20 lbs twice a day.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Penicillin is always 1cc per 20 lbs twice a day.


Thank you, i got her first dose in. How many days?

I hope she will pass it soon. She is eating, drinking and acting fine at this point.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do 7 days.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Baby is doing great! We named her princess Penelope.

Starla looks like she will go today. Her udder is huge!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So glad you are taking care of Mama and her selenium defiency. Beautiful doeling. You are doing a Great Job!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> So glad you are taking care of Mama and her selenium defiency. Beautiful doeling. You are doing a Great Job!


Thank you!

She still has not passed the placenta, we are about 25 hours in. I did tie it to keep from dragging, it looks like it might be a bit longer now.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Starla had twin does! Big healthy girls.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on the healthy doelings! 💕 
I hope Pumpkin is ok.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on the healthy doelings!
> I hope Pumpkin is ok.


Thank you!

Placenta has not slipped yet 
She is in good spirits still. I have been massaging her udder.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The placenta passed!! Thank the lord!
We were able to look at the mummy baby. It appears it was a girl, looked normal, didnt have an umbilical cord... Maybe she was hit and it was severed??
View attachment 206246


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh what cute Twins! So glad they are here. Im sorry about the other girl. But glad its sll passed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear. 
The extra little bit of selenium gave that extra boost she needed,
congrats.

Adorable kids. 

It may be she was hit hard and the kid died definitely. I am sorry for the loss.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Little Lady had 2 happy healthy kids waiting for me this morning. She did the same thing last year! I am so glad everything went well.

Daisy is on day 150! She shows no signs of being close. She is so huge! I hope she goes soon.

I think Nutella will kid this evening or early tomorrow morning. 

Annabelle is getting closer. She is on day 147.

Patty is due April 1st. 

I need to get pictures of little ladys kids!
View attachment 206342
View attachment 206343
View attachment 206344


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Little Lady's buck and doe. I am a bit confused on the coat pattern, if anyone knows, please comment. Both mom and dad are buckskin, so I'm guessing they are also both buckskin but have extended capes. I've never had one like this born here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Daisy, Nutella and Annabelle are all in labor today!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow, three at once, geez a plate full. Wishing easy birthing for all of those mama's to be. Hang in there, you've got this.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck in keeping up with the 3 of them.! Happy Kidding!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nutella had twin doelings! In the middle of #1 and #2, Annabelle had a single buck! Daisy is super close! Of course i am all alone today!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hang in there! Your doing GREAT! Only 1 to go!...
Then can you put on pictures please? 🤪 🙃


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

billiejw89 said:


> Nutella had twin doelings! In the middle of #1 and #2, Annabelle had a single buck! Daisy is super close! Of course i am all alone today!


Great job multitasking between the deliveries of those 2 does. Easy birthing Daisy girl.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I am so tired haha
Here are nutellas girls. I disnt get very good pictures...


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here is annabelles boy


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

and sweet daisy waited for my daughter to grt home! She had buck/doe twins. Everyone is doing great! I didnt get pictures of them...but here is Daisy being very patient waiting for the bus to arrive.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on all kids!!!! They are absolutely beautiful! I am so glad all went well! I hope you are getting a real good sleep tonoght.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love those wooly little wee ones!🥰🥰🥰 You did GREAT! So glad Daisy waited to include your daughter. So neat.! Maybe we can see some pictures tomorrow after youve had a little rest!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here is daisys buckling


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

And the doeling!
We went from 8 to 13 kids yesterday!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

From 8 to 13 kids in one day, goat math strikes again.  Congrats on all the new additions, that's awesome.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow,you have been quite busy.

So much cuteness. 

Be sure to get a nap in between there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww🥰🥰🥰 Both are so adorable and little! They look.healthy & happy! What does your daughter think? Did she get excited too? Congrats...and thankyou for the pictures.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 
It was a nice quite day here. Patty looks like she will go in a few more days.
All of the babes are so cute hopping around the barn.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh man these boys have some cute expressions! My daughter took these pictures today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just hilarious. How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those are two mighty cute kids. Nice pictures as well, daughter did a good job.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you. She will be 13 next week. She loves photography.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We have been raising goats for 7 years now and it finally happened. The dreaded head back birthing position.
Patty is a FF and went into labor this morning. We were so excited for an Easter kid! When she started to push, I could just tell she wasn't making much progress. 
We had a lot of leg, with no mouth in site. My daughter went in to check, and could feel teeth but the babys head was stuck down in a small area and needed to come up over a bone to get out.
There was no room! She and I switched places several times trying to get the kid out. I held Patty and my daughter was finally ably to pull the kid, she came out brisket first, my daughter was crying "poor baby" then the torso came out followed by the rear legs. Finally the head came out. A lifeless little black doe. Her tongue was blue and her eyes void of life. My daughter was crying. I said "You did amazing, you saved patty's life!" I continued to rub the little doe, because I don't give up. She made a few gasping sounds! We got her under the heat lamp, and went crazy rubbing her. In a few minutes she was crying! How amazing!! I am so proud of my daughter. Like I said, she is 13 and wants to be a veterinarian. I think she is getting very good experience already! She really got down to buisness when things got crazy. So now we have brought this little miracle doe inside. We are getting her warmed up and have given her some colostrum via syringe. Her jaw seemed a little loose at first, and we thought it might be broken. She is holding it in place now, and is getting a suck reflex. I gave her a small amount of Bo-Se, vit b complex and a squirt of nutridrench. 
Patty is up and eating, and has warm molasses water. She had nurtidrench and vit b complex. She will be on antibiotics. 
Does anyone have any advice on what else to do for the little doe? Has anyone had a kid roughed up during delivery? She seems a little shaky. She has not stood up yet. She is about an hour old now.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh my gosh, what an amazing story! You and your daighter did awesome!
Maybe someone come help with advice...
@SalteyLove @happybleats @Damfino


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

MadHouse said:


> Oh my gosh, what an amazing story! You and your daighter did awesome!
> Maybe someone come help with advice...
> @SalteyLove @happybleats @Damfino


Thank you! We will never forget this Easter day! We are so blessed.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

GREAT job to your daughter getting the kid out. Head back is a very difficult presentation! I'm glad the kid was small enough to squeeze through without turning the head. That's not usually the case. I'm so glad little baby made it. I hope the mama is doing ok. Keep a close eye on her. Sometimes the uterus tears in these situations. 

I think the little doeling's jaw is probably fine. Newborns' bones are very soft and their joints very flexible for the express purpose of allowing them to pass through that narrow passage during birth without injury. She's probably a little sore but I think she'll heal up fine with the good care I know you're giving her.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Damfino said:


> GREAT job to your daughter getting the kid out. Head back is a very difficult presentation! I'm glad the kid was small enough to squeeze through without turning the head. That's not usually the case. I'm so glad little baby made it. I hope the mama is doing ok. Keep a close eye on her. Sometimes the uterus tears in these situations.
> 
> I think the little doeling's jaw is probably fine. Newborns' bones are very soft and their joints very flexible for the express purpose of allowing them to pass through that narrow passage during birth without injury. She's probably a little sore but I think she'll heal up fine with the good care I know you're giving her.


I went out to milk Patty and as soon as I started, her placenta just slipped out. So that is a relief!
The doeling is up and walking now and I think her jaw is improving everytime I look at her. We brought her out to mom, and she was talking to her baby so we have hope we might be able to reunite them once baby is stronger.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

billiejw89 said:


> We brought her out to mom, and she was talking to her baby so we have hope we might be able to reunite them once baby is stronger.


I don't see why not. There's nothing like taking care of a sweet new baby to perk up a sore, tired mama! 
Leave them together as much as you safely can and hopefully they'll form a good bond.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

billiejw89 said:


> I went out to milk Patty and as soon as I started, her placenta just slipped out. So that is a relief!
> The doeling is up and walking now and I think her jaw is improving everytime I look at her. We brought her out to mom, and she was talking to her baby so we have hope we might be able to reunite them once baby is stronger.


That is such great news!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yippie, the 2 different situations improving takes a lot off your shoulders. I like stories with happy endings.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She was nursing on her own last night! We left her with mom, I've been watching them on the cam every few hours. It looks like they are doing great. I've seen her get up a nurse a few times.
She has good energy. I am so happy!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..good job. I'm betting in your care both mama and baby will thrive. ((Hugs))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What an amazing thing to happen, saving the mama and a kid who was lifeless. Awesome work you two.

Make sure, to keep an eye on mama’s udder. 
She may need relieved from too much pressure from time to time. 

Can you put out a heat lamp until the kid is for sure stronger?

If mama is sore,
give banamine and you can use hemorrhoid cream if she is swollen in the back.
A big congrats.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> What an amazing thing to happen, saving the mama and a kid who was lifeless. Awesome work you two.
> 
> Make sure, to keep an eye on mama’s udder.
> She may need relieved from too much pressure from time to time.
> ...


Yes we put in a heat lamp last night. They both are doing great today. Baby has a nice full belly. Im headed to town for cream because Patty is very swollen.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Picture time!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She is doing great


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! I’m so happy with you! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like you two make a Great Delivery Pair! Congrats! Keep your daughter interested in being a vet. We are in dire need of a good Goat Vet that has real life experience !


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Well, I walked out to feed this morning and there was a dead preemie buckling laying there. Isis went 1 month early. I am so sad. She had a stillborn last year. She loves being a momma. She is 10 years old and is officially retired now. She will just be grandma now. 

Is there any chance she might deliver a healthy kid in 4 weeks? I'm thinking probably not.. but I sure would love for her to have one last babe. She is talking to the other kids, who knows she might adopt one like she did last year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear that. 😞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry.


----------

